# Horrific experience with Celine - this is blowing my mind.



## Kuicetsm

I'm sharing this story here in hopes of getting some advice and/or at least some comfort.  I am learning an incredibly painful lesson here, and maybe offering these details will save someone else the trouble.

In the Fall of 2018, I'd decided to purchase a Celine Classic Box bag.  Although I have a modest collection of luxury handbags, this would be my first Celine bag. My early luxury purchases were all made in person, at boutiques, and allowed me to develop relationships with local SAs at both Chanel and LV. It would have been my preference to purchase this bag in store as well, but the SA at the local Celine boutique said they had no Classic Box bags and couldn't procure one for me.  Since Celine.com began to sell handbags online, I added my email to the waitlist there so I could be notified if/when one of the colors I was interested in would be in stock.

Fast forward a few weeks - it is now November 2018 - and I receive an email that two colors of the Medium size Classic are now available online: 1) the Camel in box leather and 2) the Tan in natural calfskin.  Having no experience with Celine leathers, and because the colors look somewhat similar online, I wasn't sure which I preferred.  I'd exchanged some emails with their customer service, who were kind enough to provide some additional information on each leather. On the natural leather, the customer service representative wrote: "_Natural Calfskin will be smoother to its touch. The natural leather handbags are made a handful at a time due to the uniqueness of the leather and its exquisite, refined nature. It has a very genuine vegetal look and some aspects of the skin remain visible. This leather is very sensitive to scratches and it is not recommended for intensive use._"

I'd decided to order the natural leather bag in Tan and take a look in person.  When I order high-end items that require a signature, I typically ship them to my workplace, so that the mailroom can sign for it and I don't have to worry. On the afternoon of December 3rd, the bag arrived at my office and I went to retrieve it from the mailroom. The box was in good shape, and everything seemed beautifully packaged, but when I took the bag out of the dustbag, I noticed a number of marks on the top flap.  I truly didn't know what to make of them: were these scratches? or was this what the CS rep was referring to when she said "_some aspects of the skin remain visible_"? My first instinct was to take a couple of photos so I could ask someone, and so I took out my phone and snapped away. As you can see (photos below), the bag isn't even fully unwrapped yet. These photos are time- and location-stamped, which clearly shows that they were taken immediately upon delivery.

That evening, at home, as I looked at the condition of the bag again, I decided that I wasn't able to accept these marks, whatever they were, and would be returning the bag. I didn't even bother unwrapping the whole thing.  Instead, I read through the return instructions, affixed the return label to the outside of the box, and at my first opportunity walked over to UPS to drop it off.

Several days passed, then a week, then two. It occurred to me that I wasn't seeing a refund, and nervously went online to track my return to see if it had been delivered.  It had, and was signed for on the 11th of December. I made a note to wait a few more days and reach out to their customer service if I had no update, but before I could, I received an email:

_*"With regards to your order XXXXXXXXX, we regret to inform you we are unable to process your refund. We regret to inform your Medium Classic bag in natural calfskin did not pass our quality inspection because the bag handle is warped."
*_
I was shocked and dumbfounded. What are they talking about? I barely handled that bag, and didn't even bother unwrapping it fully. Also, the Celine Classic Box bag has no handle! It has an adjustable strap, which remained coiled inside a small dustbag placed inside the bag the whole time it was in my possession - how could it have been warped?? I immediately called them to clarify - this must be some kind of a mistake - but the rep I spoke to had no additional details and unceremoniously informed me that I needed to provide them a return address so they could ship the bag back to me. I insisted that a mistake must have been made, as I didn't handle the strap. She promised to inquire further and indicated that someone would call me back the next day.  However, the next day came and went and I heard nothing, so I called again.

Imagine, if you can, how difficult it might be to contain your frustration and anxiety over being refused a nearly $5,000 refund. Add to this the fact that you are not being provided any photos or even sufficient explanation of what damage is being observed, and that every person you manage to get on the phone, while polite, remains utterly unable to offer any helpful information. I was physically shaking every time I was on the phone with them, that's how upset I was, and I am shaking now as I write this.  I explained that I had photos, I explained that I was confused by the description of the damage since the bag has no handle.  I kept hearing promises that they would inquire further with the compliance department (or whatever it's called) but days and weeks would pass and I still had no resolution.  I was finally asked to provide a written description of my account of events and to forward my photos, which I did. I hoped a resolution would finally follow.

Today, January 4th, I received a call. I was informed that a mistake was made, and that my bag didn't fail inspection due to a warped handle, as initially stated in their email - that was someone else's bag, not mine.  Instead, my bag failed inspection because of the scratches on the flap. The manager in charge of the case reviewed my photos but evidently decided that this wasn't adequate and I am still responsible for this damage.  They claim to have evidence that the scratches weren't there prior to shipment. Isn't it possible, I asked, that the string of the dust bag, which was packed tightly against the flap inside the box, could have rubbed against it during transit and caused some of these marks? Yes, I was told, it's possible. Given that I have photos which I've taken immediately upon its arrival, isn't it more likely that the damage occurred in shipment? Yes, the customer service rep said, that's likely, but she said she was unable to convince her manager that this isn't my fault, and they insist on holding me responsible.

I feel confident in saying that I have never been treated more poorly as a customer than I have been by Celine. I was asked to spend hours of my time calling customer service, documenting my case and forwarding photos, but received absolutely no evidence or justification in return, just a curt attribution of blame. As of this writing, I've decided to handle this issue through my bank, and file a claim against them to seek my refund. I am appalled that a luxury brand could take this approach and deeply saddened that my love affair with Celine will end before it's begun, but I find this completely unacceptable. As I look at these photos again, I'm fairly certain that the way it was packaged, with the dust bag closed and the tied string placed over the bag, then tightly pressed against it by the lid of the small, white Celine box, caused these marks.  They're not deep scratches, and they're right over the area where the string would have been.

If Celine isn't able to extend some measure of a benefit of the doubt to its customers and treat us with respect, it should stop selling their products online and go back to stocking the boutiques, where this whole nightmare could have been entirely avoided. Assuming that this damage did occur during shipment, I am completely at a loss as to what I could have done differently to insure myself against this outcome. What evidence would they have accepted? Should I have filmed the entire unboxing?

Has anyone had a similar experience with any luxury retailers? What's your take on this?


----------



## skyqueen

I don't think the string did this, too soft...looks like fingernail scratches. It may have been a return, especially if it's limited. I'd be pissed/heartbroken, too. Keep us posted...................


----------



## Annawakes

My goodness what a horrible story.  Those are definitely scratches.  Agree with the above post, it’s probably not from the string, unless it had a knot at the end where the ends are kind of sharp?  I hope your bank processes the chargeback for you.  

Hmm.  I was thinking of buying another Celine bag but maybe not.  Thank you for sharing your story.  I’d be furious too!  I really hope you get your money back.


----------



## LPR200

What a horrible story! I hope you get your money back.
Can you take this up the chain? Email the CEO, etc?
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## momofboys

Wow that’s truly awful. I had one box bag in grain leather and sold it— it didn’t fit much and the strap was uncomfortable. Hearing your story makes me less likely to buy a Celine bag in the future.


----------



## JoRW

Wow - I am so sorry this happened to you and truly appalled at how you’re being treated. 

The Celine classic box was next on my hit list but I’m just not sure I can support a brand that treats it’s customers with such little regard. 

I hope you get the right outcome xx


----------



## mrsinsyder

I've always heard Celine has terrible CS. I'm so sorry this happened. I can't imagine how stressed you must feel.
Don't give up!


----------



## meghanwhlr

Not from string- It appears to be a returned, used item. I have had this problem with other items (not luxury). One bag was shipped to me with a pen and gum wrapper in it from Bluefly! Anyway, I will not deal with a company that treats customers this way. No Celine for me! See my recent post on LV SA issue. Customer service is huge to me.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

With that many scratches on the bag, I wouldn't be happy with it either. I don't think it is caused by shipment, I think either someone has mishandled it in the warehouse or someone has worn it and not been careful with it. Was there any covering over the bag?

I hope you get your money back in the end!


----------



## Kuicetsm

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> With that many scratches on the bag, I wouldn't be happy with it either. I don't think it is caused by shipment, I think either someone has mishandled it in the warehouse or someone has worn it and not been careful with it. Was there any covering over the bag?
> 
> I hope you get your money back in the end!



I really appreciate everyone who's chimed in so far.

I have been told on the phone that they have evidence of the bag's condition prior to shipment. However, at no point has any of this evidence been shared with me. I find it ironic that I was asked to supply photos I took, but I'm expected to trust the word of someone, sans visual evidence,  and believe that they made no mistake on their end. Doubly so since, until today, I was continuously told that I had damaged the "handle", which turned out to be *someone else's bag*, so clearly, it's not beyond the realm of possibility that there could be a mixup.  

As far as the bag's covering: it seemed well packaged when it arrived - it was inside a dust bag, and you can see the cover at the bottom of my photos in the original post.  There was also a sleeve over the entire bag, which I slid off without removing the tape that held it together, and then slid back on.

As I'm reading everyone's responses I'm 1) comforted by your expressions of support and 2) coming to the conclusion that it's perhaps less likely, after all, that this happened in shipment.  However, since the photos above accurately represent the condition of the bag when it was delivered to me, I'm left with futile guesses as to what happened to cause that damage.  I'll also likely never get to the bottom of it, because Celine have not been the least bit forthcoming and are refusing to accept the possibility that I'm not responsible.

I think brands are within their right to place certain expectations on the condition of returned items, however, they themselves should be expected to rise to the standard of integrity which they expect of their customers.  Sadly, Celine is falling far, far short of this here.


----------



## More bags

So sorry to hear that this happened to you and I hope you get a satisfactory resolution. Sending hugs.


----------



## whateve

This is horrible. I've never heard of a company doing this. You did nothing wrong. I hope you get your refund from your credit card company.


----------



## hawaiilei

That’s so awful! I was definitely interested in the tan calfskin box, but when I asked the SA at Selfridges, he told me this color had been discontinued due to quality issues with the leather. Namely that it scratched very easily. I don’t think it’s accurate that the tan was discontinued, but I did notice that the color made a reappearance after Hedi Slimane introduced his new collection and made bags available for sale online. 

Natural calfskin unfortunately scratches very easily, but it is easy to buff out. 

I hope that you can come to a reasonable solution with Celine.


----------



## LailaT

Wow you’ve gone to a lot of trouble to get your refund.

I have many natural leather bags (barenia by Hermès) and Céline uses a comparable leather on some of their bags.  The scratches pictured are, as previous posters noted, fingernail scratches.  If you/anyone were to carry the bag it would get many more such scratches, and therefore this leather is undesirable for many.  For those of us who do like it regardless, the type of scratches on yours do even out as the bag gains its patina - and this in turn is a plus for those of us who do like the leather.  Meantime, the CS at Céline should own up to the fact that your bag had been on display or previously handled as the cause.  If your refund is still refused, and I hope it won’t be, insist they exchange it for a different leather.  They make embossed leathers too (equivalent to Hermès epsom) which you may like due to the fact that their appearance doesn’t change over time and they are virtually impervious to scratches.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## EmilyM111

Any chance to claim chargeback with your credit card company (item not as described) - you've mentioned the bank so was it a transfer?
Had a similar ish situation a few years ago- bought at Farfetch Jimmy Choo bag and whilst it arrived ok, a day later it was scratched all over (I used it really gently). I escalated to Farfetch and despite the initial refusal to refund, I eventually got it claiming all sort of EU/UK regulations around consumer goods.


----------



## Nivahra

I‘m so sorry for you, please keep us updated! This is horror! 
I‘m lucky that I can buy my bags in a store with 2 lovely SA‘s, the make a great job and the service is excellent! I once had to send one Celine to the pampering and that was a great experience, too. So what happened to you is not Celine in general! But online orders are anonymous and they never see their customers. Online we are just numbers. I ordered a lot online from Louis Vuitton and had once the same problem. Because I had a bad expirience with the online team before I send the in my eyes scratched bag they send me without any words back to them and I had luck, it passed quality control and they charged me back. But that also means they would have send it to the next customer I believe. Since then I order a lot less online. 
If the person, who packed the item scratched it and thinks it‘s easier to send it as to handle her/his boss, maybe because he/she is afraid to lost the job, the company will always think the customer did this to the bag...

I really hope that you get your money back, I wish you luck!


----------



## svmgv

So sorry to hear this happened to you, hope cc company is able to resolve. It must feel awful to be wrongfully accused like that. 

This kind of behavior from luxury retailers mystifies me. The markup on all of this stuff is so outrageous that it doesn’t make financial sense for the company to quibble about issuing a refund and eating the production cost of the bag (even if it had been your fault) when they will definitely lose you as a customer forever if they don’t. Maybe you would have dropped $50k in the future.


----------



## Incalifornia7

Kuicetsm said:


> I'm sharing this story here in hopes of getting some advice and/or at least some comfort.  I am learning an incredibly painful lesson here, and maybe offering these details will save someone else the trouble.
> 
> In the Fall of 2018, I'd decided to purchase a Celine Classic Box bag.  Although I have a modest collection of luxury handbags, this would be my first Celine bag. My early luxury purchases were all made in person, at boutiques, and allowed me to develop relationships with local SAs at both Chanel and LV. It would have been my preference to purchase this bag in store as well, but the SA at the local Celine boutique said they had no Classic Box bags and couldn't procure one for me.  Since Celine.com began to sell handbags online, I added my email to the waitlist there so I could be notified if/when one of the colors I was interested in would be in stock.
> 
> Fast forward a few weeks - it is now November 2018 - and I receive an email that two colors of the Medium size Classic are now available online: 1) the Camel in box leather and 2) the Tan in natural calfskin.  Having no experience with Celine leathers, and because the colors look somewhat similar online, I wasn't sure which I preferred.  I'd exchanged some emails with their customer service, who were kind enough to provide some additional information on each leather. On the natural leather, the customer service representative wrote: "_Natural Calfskin will be smoother to its touch. The natural leather handbags are made a handful at a time due to the uniqueness of the leather and its exquisite, refined nature. It has a very genuine vegetal look and some aspects of the skin remain visible. This leather is very sensitive to scratches and it is not recommended for intensive use._"
> 
> I'd decided to order the natural leather bag in Tan and take a look in person.  When I order high-end items that require a signature, I typically ship them to my workplace, so that the mailroom can sign for it and I don't have to worry. On the afternoon of December 3rd, the bag arrived at my office and I went to retrieve it from the mailroom. The box was in good shape, and everything seemed beautifully packaged, but when I took the bag out of the dustbag, I noticed a number of marks on the top flap.  I truly didn't know what to make of them: were these scratches? or was this what the CS rep was referring to when she said "_some aspects of the skin remain visible_"? My first instinct was to take a couple of photos so I could ask someone, and so I took out my phone and snapped away. As you can see (photos below), the bag isn't even fully unwrapped yet. These photos are time- and location-stamped, which clearly shows that they were taken immediately upon delivery.
> 
> That evening, at home, as I looked at the condition of the bag again, I decided that I wasn't able to accept these marks, whatever they were, and would be returning the bag. I didn't even bother unwrapping the whole thing.  Instead, I read through the return instructions, affixed the return label to the outside of the box, and at my first opportunity walked over to UPS to drop it off.
> 
> Several days passed, then a week, then two. It occurred to me that I wasn't seeing a refund, and nervously went online to track my return to see if it had been delivered.  It had, and was signed for on the 11th of December. I made a note to wait a few more days and reach out to their customer service if I had no update, but before I could, I received an email:
> 
> _*"With regards to your order XXXXXXXXX, we regret to inform you we are unable to process your refund. We regret to inform your Medium Classic bag in natural calfskin did not pass our quality inspection because the bag handle is warped."
> *_
> I was shocked and dumbfounded. What are they talking about? I barely handled that bag, and didn't even bother unwrapping it fully. Also, the Celine Classic Box bag has no handle! It has an adjustable strap, which remained coiled inside a small dustbag placed inside the bag the whole time it was in my possession - how could it have been warped?? I immediately called them to clarify - this must be some kind of a mistake - but the rep I spoke to had no additional details and unceremoniously informed me that I needed to provide them a return address so they could ship the bag back to me. I insisted that a mistake must have been made, as I didn't handle the strap. She promised to inquire further and indicated that someone would call me back the next day.  However, the next day came and went and I heard nothing, so I called again.
> 
> Imagine, if you can, how difficult it might be to contain your frustration and anxiety over being refused a nearly $5,000 refund. Add to this the fact that you are not being provided any photos or even sufficient explanation of what damage is being observed, and that every person you manage to get on the phone, while polite, remains utterly unable to offer any helpful information. I was physically shaking every time I was on the phone with them, that's how upset I was, and I am shaking now as I write this.  I explained that I had photos, I explained that I was confused by the description of the damage since the bag has no handle.  I kept hearing promises that they would inquire further with the compliance department (or whatever it's called) but days and weeks would pass and I still had no resolution.  I was finally asked to provide a written description of my account of events and to forward my photos, which I did. I hoped a resolution would finally follow.
> 
> Today, January 4th, I received a call. I was informed that a mistake was made, and that my bag didn't fail inspection due to a warped handle, as initially stated in their email - that was someone else's bag, not mine.  Instead, my bag failed inspection because of the scratches on the flap. The manager in charge of the case reviewed my photos but evidently decided that this wasn't adequate and I am still responsible for this damage.  They claim to have evidence that the scratches weren't there prior to shipment. Isn't it possible, I asked, that the string of the dust bag, which was packed tightly against the flap inside the box, could have rubbed against it during transit and caused some of these marks? Yes, I was told, it's possible. Given that I have photos which I've taken immediately upon its arrival, isn't it more likely that the damage occurred in shipment? Yes, the customer service rep said, that's likely, but she said she was unable to convince her manager that this isn't my fault, and they insist on holding me responsible.
> 
> I feel confident in saying that I have never been treated more poorly as a customer than I have been by Celine. I was asked to spend hours of my time calling customer service, documenting my case and forwarding photos, but received absolutely no evidence or justification in return, just a curt attribution of blame. As of this writing, I've decided to handle this issue through my bank, and file a claim against them to seek my refund. I am appalled that a luxury brand could take this approach and deeply saddened that my love affair with Celine will end before it's begun, but I find this completely unacceptable. As I look at these photos again, I'm fairly certain that the way it was packaged, with the dust bag closed and the tied string placed over the bag, then tightly pressed against it by the lid of the small, white Celine box, caused these marks.  They're not deep scratches, and they're right over the area where the string would have been.
> 
> If Celine isn't able to extend some measure of a benefit of the doubt to its customers and treat us with respect, it should stop selling their products online and go back to stocking the boutiques, where this whole nightmare could have been entirely avoided. Assuming that this damage did occur during shipment, I am completely at a loss as to what I could have done differently to insure myself against this outcome. What evidence would they have accepted? Should I have filmed the entire unboxing?
> 
> Has anyone had a similar experience with any luxury retailers? What's your take on this?



Go to court. If you do not feel like hiring atturney, use small claims. The $ limit of damages in CA is 7000.


----------



## bagidiotic

Horror plus awful 
Oouch


----------



## Prettyvogue

So sorry this happened to you! This looks like a display bag IMO. I would take it to their social media accounts and kick it up the chain internally. I wish you a speedy resolution.


----------



## leechiyong

I agree with @LailaT that this is part of the leather.  It will patina over time and is part of its charm.

Thst said, not everyone likes it and if it's not for you, you should be able to return it.  Celine employees should be familiar with the leather and with your photos understand it is part of the bag.  I hope you're able to get your money back and am sorry that you're having to go through this.


----------



## CNYC

So sorry this happened to you. I think it was nice of you to try to resolve this with them, I would probably just dispute the transaction with my credit card company and tell them what happened. They may be in a better position to talk to the seller since they are in the business and they know the drill. Especially this looks like you’re treated unfairly because they wouldn’t show you any evidence and just concluded that your bag wasn’t eligible to be returned. Hope you get this resolved as soon as possible [emoji257]


----------



## Kuicetsm

leechiyong said:


> I agree with @LailaT that this is part of the leather.  It will patina over time and is part of its charm.
> 
> Thst said, not everyone likes it and if it's not for you, you should be able to return it.  Celine employees should be familiar with the leather and with your photos understand it is part of the bag.  I hope you're able to get your money back and am sorry that you're having to go through this.



You both make an excellent point about this being the nature of the leather.  As I mentioned in my original post, when I first opened the package and saw the marks, my first thought wasn't immediately "oh, this is damaged."  I did, in fact, wonder if this might be the nature of the leather and some number of marks are to be expected.  That said, I wasn't CONFIDENT that this was the case.  I truly wasn't sure.  This uncertainty is precisely what caused me to take those photos.

However, if this were normal and expected to some degree, why on earth would Celine deny a refund on its basis? And if it isn't, well then...  they aren't being completely honest about the history of this bag.

Once again, I appreciate everyone's input, and will absolutely keep you posted.


----------



## leechiyong

Kuicetsm said:


> However, if this were normal and expected to some degree, why on earth would Celine deny a refund on its basis? And if it isn't, well then...  they aren't being completely honest about the history of this bag.


For the same reason, they tried to deny your refund for damage to the handles of the bag; their CS is lacking.

Also, please note in case my post came off as unsupportive, just because this is one of the attributes of the leather doesn't mean I'm not completely supportive of your decision to return it and sympathetic to your frustration with their CS.  I only stated it to reinforce that the employees should have known and accepted the return. I'm sorry if that adds to the frustration.


----------



## __Tiff__

I'm so sorry this happened to you! This makes me scared of making big purchases online. I have seen these "scratches" before in person on a black box bag on display at my local Nordstrom just a week ago. I was comparing the box bag to the new Triomphe bag (since they are similar in design) and noticed those scratches all over the box bag. I pointed it out to the SA and she apologized for the appearance of the bag and note the scratches/marks came from customers handling the bag over time, given the bag has been on display for a while.I don't own any bags in a smooth leather finish (I prefer pebbled to hide future marks - I'm clumsy), but I would expect my own bag to look like that over time.

Of course, I would not be happy if my new, expensive bag came like that. If there were to be scratches or marks, it better be made by me only. I wish you good luck with your situation!


----------



## __Tiff__

.


----------



## Kuicetsm

leechiyong said:


> For the same reason, they tried to deny your refund for damage to the handles of the bag; their CS is lacking.
> 
> Also, please note in case my post came off as unsupportive, just because this is one of the attributes of the leather doesn't mean I'm not completely supportive of your decision to return it and sympathetic to your frustration with their CS.  I only stated it to reinforce that the employees should have known and accepted the return. I'm sorry if that adds to the frustration.



Absolutely no worries about the tone of your response - it didn't come across as unsupportive.  I 100% understand the point about different types of leather having different properties, and recognize that many of our preferences are personal and subjective.  I actually wouldn't rule out natural leather for a different kind of handbag, one that I wore a bit more casually, but as the Celine Classic Box was going to be a bit more of an occasional/dressy bag for me, I felt this aesthetic wasn't going to work.

And as Tiff mentioned above, it's one thing to own a handbag that develops scratches/patina with use over time, but quite another if/when the bag arrives with marks already, right?


----------



## CM SF

What ended up happening with the refund?


----------



## Kuicetsm

CM SF said:


> What ended up happening with the refund?



The last time Celine made any effort to communicate with me was during a phone call when they conceded that they had made a mistake regarding the nature of the damage to the handbag I returned, and confirmed that the issue was, in fact, with the marks on the flap, which I photographed upon opening the package.  They insisted that my photos weren't sufficient proof, and despite everything, were holding me responsible.  

During that phone call, they once again asked for my address, so they could ship the bag back to me.  I refused to provide it and insisted that, should they attempt to ship it to me, I'll refuse delivery. I made clear that I intended to dispute the charge with my bank, which I then did.

My bank (Bank of America) immediately gave me a provisional credit, indicating that Celine had 60 days to dispute the chargeback and that I would be contacted in the event that they pursue that option. 

Weeks passed, then one day, out of the blue, I was notified by the front desk at my office building that they were holding a package for me.  As soon as I looked at it, I recognize that it was from Celine and that they had, against my advice, shipped the damaged bag back to me.  Without opening it, I walked it back to UPS (the carrier) and indicated that I was refusing delivery, and they took it back.

That's the last I ever saw of the bag, and the last time I ever heard back from Celine.  They never disputed my chargeback, but they also never made a single attempt to make this right.  I wound up getting my money back because I paid with a credit card and worked with the bank.

This was, by far, the worst experience I've ever had with any brand. It will be my last with Celine.


----------



## CM SF

Wow I am so shocked! I do a lot of online shopping and have never heard of such horrible customer service! I am glad you got your money back!


----------



## Annabel Lee

That is so awful. I'm glad you at least got your money back.


----------



## Anesthestia

What a shocking story! Absolutely awful of them. I've thankfully never had an experience like this and can't even begin to imagine your frustration.


----------



## EdnaMode

Wow, just unbelievable how they behaved.  I can't believe they shipped the bag back to you!  I'm glad you got your money back but seriously it sounds like some garage operation.  Pitiful!


----------



## jblended

That is absolutely shocking behaviour from a brand that is meant to be high-end! How dare they treat a customer like that, particularly when they're selling at that price point! We don't only pay for the bags, we pay for the service and this is appalling!
I'm so glad you got your money back in the end but I'm sorry you had to go through that ordeal. I cannot imagine how stressed I would have been in your position.


----------



## LittleBagger

I had an almost identical set of circumstances with Hermes over an online order of the Oran sandal that were shipped to me with wear already on the soles. I never thought to refuse delivery of them when they shipped them back to me after refusing my return. In my case, Hermes refuted my dispute with my bank (Chase) over the charges, and Chase sided with Hermes and I was out the money.

It's crazy to me that luxury retailers can get away with these practices. It has certainly forever changed my opinion of Hermes and now Celine. I'm happy for you that it worked out in the end though.


----------



## Icing_Time

That unfortunately is the scary aspect about ordering online, yet for some of us there really isn't a choice. To spend that kind of money in full (Celine bags are incredibly expensive) and for their refusal of a return is just nightmarish. 

I don't understand how they can't treat these luxury goods with utmost care on their end to ensure people receive it in perfect condition. It is an industry of luxury and their standards should be set as such. Good on OP for standing her ground and refusing to take the bag back.


----------



## ihillside

It sounds really regrettable, I don’t think there are so many scratches.


----------



## baghagg

ihillside said:


> It sounds really regrettable, I don’t think there are so many scratches.


For 5K it should be perfect


----------



## cncm

wow, thank god for credit card companies...this is why i never purchase anything expensive online with a debit card. i'm glad you got your money back but shame on celine for this poor customer service!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Kuicetsm said:


> The last time Celine made any effort to communicate with me was during a phone call when they conceded that they had made a mistake regarding the nature of the damage to the handbag I returned, and confirmed that the issue was, in fact, with the marks on the flap, which I photographed upon opening the package.  They insisted that my photos weren't sufficient proof, and despite everything, were holding me responsible.
> 
> During that phone call, they once again asked for my address, so they could ship the bag back to me.  I refused to provide it and insisted that, should they attempt to ship it to me, I'll refuse delivery. I made clear that I intended to dispute the charge with my bank, which I then did.
> 
> My bank (Bank of America) immediately gave me a provisional credit, indicating that Celine had 60 days to dispute the chargeback and that I would be contacted in the event that they pursue that option.
> 
> Weeks passed, then one day, out of the blue, I was notified by the front desk at my office building that they were holding a package for me.  As soon as I looked at it, I recognize that it was from Celine and that they had, against my advice, shipped the damaged bag back to me.  Without opening it, I walked it back to UPS (the carrier) and indicated that I was refusing delivery, and they took it back.
> 
> That's the last I ever saw of the bag, and the last time I ever heard back from Celine.  They never disputed my chargeback, but they also never made a single attempt to make this right.  I wound up getting my money back because I paid with a credit card and worked with the bank.
> 
> This was, by far, the worst experience I've ever had with any brand. It will be my last with Celine.


If you made the purchase by credit card (Visa, AMEX, MasterCard) notify the company and have them get a chargeback started. They will act as a mediator between you and Celine and if your bank feels you are justified, will literally refund your money and go after Celine for reimbursement. Trust me I did it with success with a vendor. Good luck.


----------



## Simonelovesbags

Absolutely appalling! I’m glad it all worked out in the end, but the weeks of frustration and disappointment you can never get back. I’m gald I read this as I may I’m the future video tape my unboxing of luxury goods shipped to my home.
I nearly bought a Celine Cabas Phantom online last month too. I opted to go to the store (far out of my way) at the last minute.


----------



## eckw

It’s very risky to buy luxury bags online, even more so with delicate leathers like Celine’s natural calfskin.

I was trying the exact same bag (but in natural calf) in the store the other day and my SA kindly located a brand new one in the backroom for me as the display one had a few marks (as expected). Although the leather on the new bag was pristine, the bottom seam at the front of the bag was weirdly raised (and no amount of smoothing could push it hack down). I ended up choosing the display model as I felt I could deal with normal wear and tear (would happen anyway as I’m not good at babying my gags) but I couldn’t deal with a faulty seam. 

You really do need to examine these bags in person (no matter what brand) and choose what’s acceptable to you as one can no longer really rely on the QC from the brands themselves.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Kuicetsm said:


> The last time Celine made any effort to communicate with me was during a phone call when they conceded that they had made a mistake regarding the nature of the damage to the handbag I returned, and confirmed that the issue was, in fact, with the marks on the flap, which I photographed upon opening the package.  They insisted that my photos weren't sufficient proof, and despite everything, were holding me responsible.
> 
> During that phone call, they once again asked for my address, so they could ship the bag back to me.  I refused to provide it and insisted that, should they attempt to ship it to me, I'll refuse delivery. I made clear that I intended to dispute the charge with my bank, which I then did.
> 
> My bank (Bank of America) immediately gave me a provisional credit, indicating that Celine had 60 days to dispute the chargeback and that I would be contacted in the event that they pursue that option.
> 
> Weeks passed, then one day, out of the blue, I was notified by the front desk at my office building that they were holding a package for me.  As soon as I looked at it, I recognize that it was from Celine and that they had, against my advice, shipped the damaged bag back to me.  Without opening it, I walked it back to UPS (the carrier) and indicated that I was refusing delivery, and they took it back.
> 
> That's the last I ever saw of the bag, and the last time I ever heard back from Celine.  They never disputed my chargeback, but they also never made a single attempt to make this right.  I wound up getting my money back because I paid with a credit card and worked with the bank.
> 
> This was, by far, the worst experience I've ever had with any brand. It will be my last with Celine.


Good for you. I always use my credit card for large purchases just in case


----------



## earthygirl

I’m sorry you went through that. I purchased the nano belt bag recently directly  from the boutique not in person but over the phone. I went through a lot of trouble just trying to get a receipt.  Eventually I got one but the whole experience left a bad taste in my mouth.  Don’t know if I’d ever buy another Celine. 

Celine and Chanel need a lesson in CS from Dior!


----------



## LVLoveLVLove

nikka007 said:


> Any chance to claim chargeback with your credit card company (item not as described) - you've mentioned the bank so was it a transfer?
> Had a similar ish situation a few years ago- bought at Farfetch Jimmy Choo bag and whilst it arrived ok, a day later it was scratched all over (I used it really gently). I escalated to Farfetch and despite the initial refusal to refund, I eventually got it claiming all sort of EU/UK regulations around consumer goods.


I think nikka07 is onto something here... go to your bank to fight for a refund...


----------



## EmilyM111

LVLoveLVLove said:


> I think nikka07 is onto something here... go to your bank to fight for a refund...


I just got a refund from Amex for a broken Chanel bracelet - it fell apart into 3 bits 2 hrs after the purchase. I didn't even bother reflecting on fixing it, straight to Amex and Chanel quoting consumer goods regulations and voila.


----------



## doni

Terrible. I agree that with natural leather (I have a classic in this leather) those marks are pretty much unavoidable. I also got mine new from the back of the shop but I would have also got the display model with some markings because this is how this leather behaves. But how can they blame you and refuse to exchange?!
I concur this is possibly a leather that’s better not to order online.

What I also find incredible is that your local Celine shop didn’t have any classics and said they could not procure you one? What do they sell instead, lollipops?!


----------



## Incalifornia7

The more I read this, the more I love Hermès. Hermès products last forever, there is life time service and customer service has been always great to me. Sorry for your awful experience.


----------



## ameliabedelia

oh no!  I just started a thread about how I want to buy a luggage.  As a new customer, now I'm not so sure.  I've had bad experiences at Chanel too.  Jeesh.  Thanks for the story but sorry you had to deal with this.


----------



## Minie26

I remember going to the Celine store bringing my knot bracelet, because there was some discoloration and tarnishing 
When i showed to them, They just dismissed me without even looking at the bracelet
They simply say, "we don't provide polishing service"
So disappointing


----------



## NCPAT

My Celine Knot bangle broke when I went to wear it for the third time. I took it back to them expecting them to apologize and offer a replacement (I had it little over a month). Instead I was told that they can’t fix it and that’s all. No replacement, refund or credit note. I had so much respect for the brand and was planning a classic box bag purchase but that’s now out of the question. I’m grateful it was comparatively inexpensive to any handbag in the store but the service (and let’s be honest - deplorable quality) has soured me for life. 



Minie26 said:


> I remember going to the Celine store bringing my knot bracelet, because there was some discoloration and tarnishing
> When i showed to them, They just dismissed me without even looking at the bracelet
> They simply say, "we don't provide polishing service"
> So disappointing


----------



## kaka1890

I had two Celine knot bangles that broke. To be more so expected with the jewelry though. It's not fine. Other products though, I find to be so disappointing to hear.


----------



## NCPAT

When ‘jewelry’ from Mango or Zara outlasts luxury brands like Celine, you realize what it is you’re really paying for. The wasted money is infuriating but the treatment was what really upset me. They were completely blasé and nonplussed. No apology. Just a shrug like ‘take back your broken bracelet’. Awful. And I loved their brand legacy and esthetic so much. A tough lesson to learn.




kaka1890 said:


> I had two Celine knot bangles that broke. To be more so expected with the jewelry though. It's not fine. Other products though, I find to be so disappointing to hear.




[
[/QUOTE]


----------



## earthygirl

NCPAT said:


> When ‘jewelry’ from Mango or Zara outlasts luxury brands like Celine, you realize what it is you’re really paying for. The wasted money is infuriating but the treatment was what really upset me. They were completely blasé and nonplussed. No apology. Just a shrug like ‘take back your broken bracelet’. Awful. And I loved their brand legacy and esthetic so much. A tough lesson to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


[/QUOTE]
It’s sad, because nowadays when I buy luxury I assume the service will be neutral at best and the product itself must be inspected and evaluated carefully by me before I decide to purchase. I actually don’t expect any service afterwards. It’s not the way it ought to be, but I think it’s what luxury shopping has become. The culture has become one of “your lucky you got your hands on one“ rather than “Our quality and service set us apart from the rest.”

 With such low expectations, I am usually not disappointed, but I think I’m also gradually losing interest in luxury overall.


----------



## purselovah91

this thread has 25,000 views. from a business perspective, wouldn't that be more damaging than refunding you 5 grand? which I'm sure they knew was a chance you'd get back through your credit card anyway? i know I'll never buy any more celine (i only have one of their bags, i'd rather just put my money towards a piece of jewelry at this point). just baffles me though....


----------

